# USAT GP38-2 to GP40



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hello from Germany,

many month ago I thought that I need to have a GP40 for my Milwaukee Road Garten Railroad.
There were 2 options. Repaint an aristocraft GP40 or rebuilt an USAT GP38-2. 
Fairly quickly I made the desision that I will convert the USAT GP38-2.

Here are some words ......

What needs to be modified you see in the first pic











because the USAT GP38-2 is a mixture of No-Dash and Dash 2 the Grill (No 1) can stay.

First I`ve modified the wheels (40"). All my locos running SD70-wheels ...

a "little" grind Job





















on the right you can see the modified. It looks now much more prototypical











and the changes No. 4, 5 and 6

air filter box eliminated













now I´ve modified the fans and grills ....

















































a little changing to be a GP without dash











and now ...... the dynamic brake hatch





























next days it will be continued

sorry for my English and greetings from Germay
Thomas


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

dynamic brake hatch nearly finished ....


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice work


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

next step: the pilots

I´m using Kadee 1907









not finished jet 









finished but I need to change the air brake hose


















greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thomas looking good. how did you mount the coupler?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice Thomas. What did you use for the radiator grills? Wire mesh?


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi all,

today only some answers ....

mounting the couplers was easy how you can see





























if you also want to do this, you should consider that my loco is a little higher than the the original USAT, because of the prototypical wheel sets. 


The radiator grill is wire, soldered. This was not a funny job! 
That´s why no pics available 


greetings
Thomas


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ok thank you. when i mounted my kd's that why i had to cut 1/4 in. off pedestal but stock wheels


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

step by step .....

all bulbs are changed with LEDs and completely wired
the rotating beacon is missing yet












in the background you can see the new ESU smoking generator is already waiting 

greetings


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi all .....

some new pics and 2 or 3 words

more weight, ESU-Decoder implemented and the ESU-smoker is prepared


















like a christmas tree ....... 



















greetings
Thomas


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow are you going to pull stumps with that?


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas where is the rotary beacon from? Nice touch.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

todd55whit said:


> Thomas where is the rotary beacon from? Nice touch.


hi Todd,
the factory / shop is out of service or business. Don´t found it again.

Two years ago I bought 5 beacons, only one is left ..... and I would like rebuilt 2 or 3 more locos in the future .......

greetings
Thomas


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

some details added ...










ups, I must remove the GP38-2 livery

greetings


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi guys,
it´s done and the first jobs are completed .....


































Bye and greetings
Thomas


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

how do you buy the sd 70 wheels? do you buy the front, mid or rear axle and press them off?
thanks richard


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Dick,

USA sells sets of 2 axle & wheel sets...
You remove the bottom cover plate.. pull out the wheel sets....replace with new ones and put cover back on...
... check the grease level....have fun!!

They sell sets ...without axle stubs ... with axle stubs. .. with traction tires...

Any combination is possible .. your choice..the floppy uses an axle without end stubs to clear the sideframes on curves.

Dirk


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thomas,

You do some really clean work. Very very nice. The finished model looks GREAT!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dirk did not now that the 70 came with traction tires mine did not. I was asking Thomas witch ones he used to change the wheels on the 38.
Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

In his first post opener starting this thread he says he used those wheels from a 70.
They require enlarging the wheel gaps in the block for extra clearance to fit larger wheels...
These also would be the style with a short axle stub, that fits the side frames.

Not all 70's come with traction tires. Seems a hit n miss affair...most of mine have the last set with tires!! Go figure.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Outstanding work Thomas!!!


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi all,

you can´t use the completly axle of the 70, that´s why it´s up to you which kind of it you use. 
The GP38-2 has another gear ratio, so you need to change the wheels.

You also can use wheelsets of NWSL ......

greetings
Thomas

the difference of stock and nearly prototypical


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

forgotten to say ......

with this SD70 wheels the loco has now the correct height (platform and roof)


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Thomas knew you had to pull wheels. just did not know if i.d. was different between no axle stud or one with a axle stud. seams price wise all the same.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thomas,

As always, you have done an outstanding job morphing your GP38 into a GP40.

-Ted


----------

